# Kim Jong Il passes away



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 18, 2011)

North Korean Leader Kim Jong Il, 69, Has Died - ABC News

I don't know what to think of this... Discuss?


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 18, 2011)

im just waiting for the ed roman comparisons... Fucking people...

im not going to touch this.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 18, 2011)

Huh...I guess nothing will change.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

So his son is next. Do we still have to worry ab being bombed?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 18, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I remember hearing his son Kim Jong-Un is every bit as looney as his dad was. I _hope_ this leads to a positive change in the lives of the people of North Korea, but I'm not optimistic. Seriously, if for some reason you feel like being depressed, watch a documentary about North Korea. _Seoul Train_ for starters, if you have Netflix.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 18, 2011)

Whilst some of what I said isn't quite applicable in this instance, I'm just going to quote what I said about Ed Roman.



Captain Shoggoth said:


> The man was an ass in life, but can't disrespect or cheat anyone now. He's dead, it's not a joyous occasion but it's not a sad day. I'll just say what I always say.
> 
> RIP


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 18, 2011)

Not sure how to feel about it. It always seemed like he was the gravest threat only to his own people and that his sabre-rattling with the rest of the world was almost comedic. Now, it will be seen if his successor feels the need to show everyone how seriously he takes himself.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 18, 2011)

Fuck him..... that is all.


----------



## AySay (Dec 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Do we still have to worry ab being bombed?



I don't think you ever did or do have to worry about that...







He watches...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

AySay said:


> I don't think you ever did or do have to worry about that...



I just remember talk of ppl being worried ab nuclear confrontation. I try not to underestimate craziness in others. I question my own sanity daily.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I could be wrong, but I remember hearing his son Kim Jong-Un is every bit as looney as his dad was. I _hope_ this leads to a positive change in the lives of the people of North Korea.



I have also heard this. I knew he was a horrible man, however i didn't know the exact reason, or any for that matter. I knew he hated the United States, but beyond that, I had no knowledge of.


----------



## AySay (Dec 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I just remember talk of ppl being worried ab nuclear confrontation. I try not to underestimate craziness in others. I question my own sanity daily.



Well unless their goal is to scatter rocket parts in the ocean a couple of meters of their own coast, to kill off the world seafood supply, sending us to a horrible crustacean-less hell...we're OK.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2011)

INcidently today is also the south korean presidents birthday


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 18, 2011)

It's not for us to decide if he was a good man or a bad man. His creator will place that judgement upon him. A new era begins and hope for a unified peaceful Korea.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> It's not for us to decide if he was a good man or a bad man. His creator will place that judgement upon him. A new era begins and hope for a unified peaceful Korea.



Sorry, are you kidding? He has concentration camps and is responsible for MILLIONS of deaths. He is without a doubt a pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 18, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sorry, are you kidding? He has concentration camps and is responsible for MILLIONS of deaths. He is without a doubt a pathetic piece of shit.



Yeah...I don't get the people who try to "take the high road" involving horrid people who get what they have coming to him. He was garbage..he's dead..he doesn't get to continue being garbage...I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 18, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sorry, are you kidding? He has concentration camps and is responsible for MILLIONS of deaths. He is without a doubt a pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 19, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I have also heard this. I knew he was a horrible *little* man, however i didn't know the exact reason, or any for that matter. I knew he hated the United States, but beyond that, I had no knowledge of.



Fixed


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2011)

*This is the Politics forum, not OT. Remember the difference. *


----------



## Baelzebeard (Dec 19, 2011)

He was a scary psycho, but he was "the devil you know". Now NK is a wildcard again, let's hope for the best. 

I hope the North Korean people will stop being oppressed horribly by their own government, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 19, 2011)

Baelzebeard said:


> He was a scary psycho, but he was "the devil you know". Now NK is a wildcard again, let's hope for the best.
> 
> I hope the North Korean people will stop being oppressed horribly by their own government, but I'm not optimistic.



His youngest son is the heir, so things aren't looking too good for them. He was there for most events with his father, so I'd say they share the same insane view.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 19, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Fuck him..... that is all.



Thank you. The man was a monster and his death couldn't have come sooner. An egotistical, maniacal murderer who has not only terrorized those he was supposed to protect but also anyone who called him on the fact that he was and, in memoriam, will always be an asshole.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 19, 2011)

From what I heard on the radio this morning he's been dead since 2 days ago, they just didn't announce it until today.
Apparently, South Korea's army will be flly prepared for the next couple of days, in case something happens. And Japan seems concerned too.


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Kim Jong not Il anymore.

Kim Jong dead.

Anyway, on a slightly less trollish/OT note, I'm worried about this. Apparently his son is just as much of a psycho. If he happens to be a psycho that wants to bomb other countries besides South Korea then we might have an issue.

Without doubt Kim Jong Il was a nasty piece of work, but him being gone doesn't eliminate any of the threats that North Korea could pose to the rest of the world.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 19, 2011)

^One danger is Kim Jong-Un trying to prove himself as a tough guy internationally, if he is remotely as his father there is really no telling what he might get into his head to do...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Jakke said:


> ^One danger is Kim Jong-Un trying to prove himself as a tough guy internationally, if he is remotely as his father there is really no telling what he might get into his head to do...



Exactly. I can't be the only one quietly shitting myself here...


----------



## Jakke (Dec 19, 2011)

Should be interesting though..


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 19, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Kim Jong not Il anymore.
> 
> Kim Jong dead.
> 
> ...


Reading up about him he does seem like a bit of psycho. His upbringing is similar to that of Dr Evil's. We now wait to see if he will bluff and intimidate like his father or become a more worrysome prospect...
I'm still holding out for the mass of arms and nuclear factory to be revealed as cardboard cut outs.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 19, 2011)

If this meant that NK would now pursue a course where the gross social injustices, famine and political prosecution that plague it I'd be far happier, as I don't give at rat's arse whether the man lives or dies. Heck, as far as I'm concerned he could be chilling in Taipei as long as that inhuman regime was over.

Now we have Psycho the Second taking over, and unlike his father, who was at least capable of some self-restraint regarding international policies, we have his son, whose agenda is unknown.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *This is the Politics forum, not OT. Remember the difference. *



Sorry, i was actually a little confused on where to post this.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> If this meant that NK would now pursue a course where the gross social injustices, famine and political prosecution that plague it I'd be far happier, as I don't give at rat's arse whether the man lives or dies. Heck, as far as I'm concerned he could be chilling in Taipei as long as that inhuman regime was over.
> 
> Now we have Psycho the Second taking over, and unlike his father, *who was at least capable of some self-restraint regarding international policies*, we have his son, whose agenda is unknown.



I wouldn't call bombing the fuck out of South Korean boats self-restraint...

As for the rest of the world, I think the only thing that stopped him setting something off is the fact that NK probably
wouldn't last eight seconds in a nuclear war. AFAIK they aren't as tough as they like to think... can't remember where I 
heard that though, might not still be the case.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 19, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> I wouldn't call bombing the fuck out of South Korean boats self-restraint...
> 
> As for the rest of the world, I think the only thing that stopped him setting something off is the fact that NK probably
> wouldn't last eight seconds in a nuclear war. AFAIK they aren't as tough as they like to think.



Well, that is my problem. Noticed I haven't said that self-restraint came from high moral standards...  Thing is that we have no clue as to whether his apparently batshit crazy son has the same notion of political balance and how far is too far.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 19, 2011)

List of Kim Jong-il's titles

I found this amusing, especially considering he gave 99% of them to himself.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 19, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Sorry, i was actually a little confused on where to post this.



That was to one of my "off topic' posts I threw in here which was deleted, this is the correct place for it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2011)

SHOW SOME RESPECT SSO. Now is not the time to be a comedian if you aren't one already.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Well, that is my problem. Noticed I haven't said that self-restraint came from high moral standards...  Thing is that we have no clue as to whether his apparently batshit crazy son has the same notion of political balance and how far is too far.



Hmmm yeah... I hope he doesn't decide to nuke a load of places...

Then again, if anyone fought back he'd be screwed because NK probably isn't equipped to deal with a full-blown war. I hope.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> SHOW SOME RESPECT SSO. Now is not the time to be a comedian if you aren't one already.



Respect? For what? Respect is earned not just given for being dead.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Noticed I haven't said that self-restraint came from high moral standards...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Respect? For what? Respect is earned not just given for being dead.


 
See... That's what I thought. But he has children who could be reading this and planning to nuke us.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2011)

Who knows? IIRC he sent them to a Swiss school so maybe they picked up some morals while there?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Who knows? IIRC he sent them to a Swiss school so maybe they picked up some morals while there?



He was partly educated in Switzerland too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2011)

Swiss = People from Switzerland


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Respect? For what? Respect is earned not just given for being dead.



So you knew him really well eh? It's not cool to go pissing on someone's name just for a cheap laugh.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

This smells like the Ed Roman thread. Exit stage left...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So you knew him really well eh? It's not cool to go pissing on someone's name just for a cheap laugh.



I cant tell if you're trolling but like alluded to earlier, he DENIED foreign aid for his people during famine and let MILLIONS of them starve to death. He runs concentration camps and has even kidnapped notable korean film makers. Kimmy boy also spent more than $800,000 on cognac for himself all while his people starve. IMO he's the Stalin of Korea except he isnt even pushing them towards massive technological growth.

Why on earth would you need to know him? I would gladly piss on his grave anyday.


----------



## Necris (Dec 19, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> SHOW SOME RESPECT SSO.


My respect is reserved for those who actually deserve/deserved it. Kim Jong Il was not one of those people, good riddance to him.


----------



## chronocide (Dec 19, 2011)

Wonder if he'll remain in charge like his dad (who remains President, 17 years after his death...).

In real terms I expect this will make zero difference to the global situation. Another mentalist has taken after the two generations before him and will probably continue in the same vein, making occasional daft macho signals by sending rockets at South Korean islands. Often having been provoked by America and South Korea flirting with each other just off his nation's coast.

I don't think he's likely to start a a new phase of the Korean War nor a global nuclear meltdown in order to prove himself.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 19, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> SHOW SOME RESPECT SSO. Now is not the time to be a comedian if you aren't one already.



 

How has he earned respect? By systematically suppressing freedoms that you and I take for granted? Denying aid to his dying countrymen who have shown him nothing but a fanatical love that is indoctrinated at birth? By burying victims of his regime in mass graves?

The worst thing about his death is that asian stock markets slumped. Otherwise good riddance to the worst kind of human garbage.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know whether China is on NK's side when it comes to war. But if NK are alone, they would be done with so fast that it's not even funny, considering how small their nation really is.
I guess most of their military equipment is pretty outdated too, just speculating.

To me it seems that the reason that NK doesn't start nuking shit is because they know that they will be destroyed in a matter of days. They have the world against them, pretty much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2011)

Murmel said:


> But if NK are alone, they would be done with so fast that it's not even funny, considering how small their nation really is.
> I guess most of their military equipment is pretty outdated too, just speculating.



Tell that to Vietnam and most of the Middle East.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ exactly. We paid dearly in both wars after making the assumption we had better technology.

No one is going to man up to be the first to drop a nuke. they are just that messy.

The last time NK was at war they had the assitance of China and the USSR. Probably not going to get it the next time round, but who knows the future is unwritten.


----------



## groph (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I heard the news last night. Just browse through this one: 

Human rights in North Korea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not saddened at his passing in the slightest. Still, the system in North Korea is democratic in name only, there's a huge propaganda machine brainwashing the public, which is probably insulting to a large proportion of North Koreans who wish to speak out against the regime - if they do so they'll be shot or interned. I'm not _happy_ he's dead, as if his death symbolizes the liberation of Koreans and my feeling happy is some sort of retribution; that's false on both accounts, but I'm sure as fuck not sad. 

I don't know what would save the country. I guess all we in the West, or anybody who isn't in North Korea can hope for is relative stability in their government and for nuclear weapons not going off in major population centres. I highly doubt there's going to be a Korean Spring or an Occupy Pyongyang, the military would just shoot everybody, but a violent revolution seems to be the only thing that would work, and maybe that's my age and inexperience talking. Amnesty International can only write letters of disapproval for so long.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Dec 19, 2011)

A girl on TV said Kim Jong "Two"


----------



## Jakke (Dec 19, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> A girl on TV said Kim Jong "Two"


----------



## AySay (Dec 19, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I don't know whether China is on NK's side when it comes to war. But if NK are alone, they would be done with so fast that it's not even funny, considering how small their nation really is.



From wikipedia.


> North Korea is the most militarized country in the world today,[6] having the fourth largest army in the world, at about 1,106,000 armed personnel, with about 20% of men ages 1754 in the regular armed forces.[7] Military service of up to 10 years is mandatory for most males. It also has a reserve force comprising 7,700,000 personnel.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2011)

groph said:


> Yeah, I heard the news last night. Just browse through this one:
> 
> Human rights in North Korea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Yup, and the way the camps there work is that say...you say one thing bad about Kimmy boy and then instead of just you being put in the camp your whole family and relatives are.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't say I'm sorry. I'm not going to feel any remorse for such an individual. Unfortunately in the world we live in, there is always another nut case to fill the void, so rejoicing in the death of someone like this, however horrible they may be, is ultimately futile. As in the Bin Laden killing, it is important to maintain perspective on things.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 19, 2011)

About NK's military:

You have to be able to feed an Army for them to fight. They might have heart, due to the brain washing and the cult of personality, but the entire country is starving. Pyongyang is the only city without seriously visible negative effects of Jong Il's regime, but that's only because they are using Pyongyang to try and show the rest of the world that they aren't struggling. You'll never see media created by NK showing anything other than Pyongyang...ever.

North Korea is not a military threat*. China wants to be a regional superpower, and they will do** what's right and keep NK in check. Worst case senario; NK launches a nuke, the missile fails and they kill all the fishes. Or they try to flood into South Korea...but our (The U.S.) Military haven't been put on high alert (except Area 1...which is always on Alert).

Or they get cocky and push against China. And that entire country Jong Un just inherited will be slaughtered.

But...North Korea (more importantly, Kim Jong Un), is not going to do anything. Even if he tries, he's being watched closely by 4 powerful countires (South Korea, Japan, China, and the U.S.).

The best thing for the North Korean people is to grab whatever they can and run, screaming, open hands in the air towards the DMZ, hoping the South will let them defect. 





*...right now. They are a wildcard, but if it comes down to full on declared war, NK will lose, as long as they don't decide to nuke the DMZ. 

**...ok, maybe they won't. But they NEED to, in order to be considered the 'superpower' they are trying to make themselves out to be.


EDIT:

Personally I don't think it's too far fetched for there to be some serious unrest within NK's government. Not everybody is happy with Jong Il's decision to have his youngest son take his place. Best bet is to grab some popcorn and watch this unfold. The people that make things happen with gentle persuasion have not headed that way...yet*coughsecretsquirellscoughcough*


-------Slightly different subject--------

Here's a video I watched a while back, and just finished re-watching it. Extremely interesting.


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 20, 2011)

NA NA NA NAA! HEY HEY HEY! Good bye!

It's funny because he was a piece of shit


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 20, 2011)

Chickenhawk: Our resident military advisor. A true expert in the field.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I dedicate this song to the situation. 



lol...


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 21, 2011)

On a serious note I`m really surprised by some opinions and statements on this thread. This situation is not easy to celebrate whilst we still have major problems with them. Many people are oblivious to the fact that N.Korea`s neighbours like Korea/Japan/Russia/etc suffer from the treachourus things their government does. We are at the risk of nuclear war, abductions and border trespassing/etc. Many russians, koreans and japanese have been abducted and we want our people back. We do not want any force like the US coming and barging through N.korea to "liberate" them. We have learned that the risk is too great, and having another hiroshima/vietnam/iraq is not what we want. While many are divided by how to approach the new structure of the N.Korean govt I do have hope for Kim Jong Ils son. Now some of you might think "like father like son", but I believe that we have more hope to get co-operation from them through talks. Jim Jon Un was educated at a university in the swiss, and has been exposed to ideas/liberty that his people did not have. Therefore we should try to continue talks and agree on deals, instead of cornering them and risking neighbouring country`s saftey. Thats all I have to say.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 21, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> SHOW SOME RESPECT SSO. Now is not the time to be a comedian if you aren't one already.



I would rather have a pine tree shoved up my ass than show any respect to the Kim Jongs.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 21, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> A girl on TV said Kim Jong "Two"



So did one of the current Presidential candidates:

Perry&#39;s Latest Oops Moment: &#39;Kim Jong the Second&#39; - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, vulgarity on an internet forum about someone you don't even know in the name of a (barely) cheap laugh is clearly the higher path to take. 

*MOD EDIT: Keep the rep complaints off the open forum.*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah, vulgarity on an internet forum about someone you don't even know in the name of a (barely) cheap laugh is clearly the higher path to take.
> 
> *MOD EDIT: Keep the rep complaints off the open forum.*



Seriously..why is it bothering you so much that there are people who are glad that he's dead? He was a horrible person, made MANY lives miserable and now he's not able to hurt people anymore. On the other hand..how can YOU defend someone you don't even know? Do you know this man personally enough to speak on his behalf?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah, vulgarity on an internet forum about someone you don't even know in the name of a (barely) cheap laugh is clearly the higher path to take.



I didn't personally know Hitler of Josef Fritzl, but doesn't stop me taking the piss out of them. It's well known he was a horrible ruler with complete disregard for his people. I'm very confused about your take on this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

I think this is like the same argument people were using before concerning Ed Roman. The fact that he had friends and/or family that may have seen him in a different light. 

I guess the difference is that the likelihood of anyone related to Kim Jong-Il reading on this forum is relatively low. AND... Ed Roman never killed anyone (to our knowledge) or stood idlely by while his people suffered. But the sentiment was expressed in other threads that respect for the dead is respect for the dead. It appears this is not the ruling across the board, though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I didn't personally know Hitler of Josef Fritzl, but doesn't stop me taking the piss out of them. It's well known he was a horrible ruler with complete disregard for his people. I'm very confused about your take on this.



Exactly, Kimmy boy was basically hitler. I would piss on his grave if I could


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

You must drink a lot of water... You've been talking about pissing on graves a lot lately.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2011)

I respect people based on how they lived their lives, and 200,000 political prisoners and an oppressed nation loses a bit of respect from me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I respect people based on how they lived their lives, and 200,000 political prisoners and an oppressed nation loses a bit of respect from me.



This.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd so alex gregory his grave.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 22, 2011)

Some of these posts are ...interesting...


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol, Signalgrey these guys are oblivious to what we see on our Channels.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 23, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Lol, Signalgrey these guys are oblivious to what we see on our Channels.



It's just one guy.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 23, 2011)

its just funny thats all. What we see over here in Asia on a fairly regular basis is, like OMG WTF!!! news in America. Honestly the general population of Korea collectively shrugged when that ugly midget died. Hes a joke here, not this "powder keg" that America loves to make him out to be. Shit, hes not even technically North Korean, he was born in Russia under a different name and lived in China til he was an adult.

ok Maybe NK is a powder keg, but theres no powder in it, maybe some rocks.....I hear they have alot of rocks up north.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to go there once, through China. My mom`s like "you can go, but sign the death insurance" <---WTFLOL


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 23, 2011)

The best response I've seen to his death so far was this:





But in all seriousness.

I'm not glad he is dead, but I'm not sad about it either.

In the grand scheme of things I don't think he is any more or less evil than some of the money grubbing whores in the financial sector.

As to the threat of North Korea, China well knows that they need a Strong America to stay strong. They need consumers for their products and they need a strong trading partner if they are to sustain their economic dominance. If North Korea fucks that up for them they'll be royally pissed, so I'm pretty sure they'll keep them in line... In fact If North Korea got too close to Nuclear capability and tried to attack the USA, I wouldn't be suprised if China invaded.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

The comic made me laugh, thanks. 
I think your theory is pretty naive. I really don`t know why North Korea would waste their missiles on the US. And for China, do you really think China is that dependent on the US? I really doubt that America can get away from being independent rescource-wise from China. And with China buying so much of the US`s debt. I don`t think China is the one in trouble here.


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 23, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> The comic made me laugh, thanks.
> I think your theory is pretty naive. I really don`t know why North Korea would waste their missiles on the US. And for China, do you really think China is that dependent on the US? I really doubt that America can get away from being independent rescource-wise from China. And with China buying so much of the US`s debt. I don`t think China is the one in trouble here.



The Leaders in North Korea are (as far as my understanding of the geopolitical nature of NK goes) crazy.

In the same way that the Russians GENUINELY feared a first strike from the USA at any given moment in the kind of psychotic paranoia that one could only dream about. The North Korean's seem to genuinely fear ANY outside influence. Not only that, but the ruling elite holds on to its power in the same kind of way that Stalin did (mass imprisonment and execution coupled with a huge cult of personality style of leadership). This is the ruling style of sociopaths. Now granted Kim Jong Un seems to be a somewhat intelligent young man with a degree in some form of Science if I remember correctly, so maybe he won't be as hellbent on Military superiority as his predeccesor, but who knows.

In terms of China. Honestly, what do you think would happen if America stopped trade with China? China may own large amounts of America's debt, but it has so tightly controlled its currency so that it can continue to attract investment capital and distort the value of foreign purchases. If America's economy truly collapsed into Depression, or even continues in its current steady decline, China would be royally fucked... because with Europe's economy the way it is, South America being a shithole economically ever since the USA raped it during the Cold War, Most of Asia and Africa impoverished and the Middle East being an awesome band but a terrible region for economic generosity and outside investment... you're basically left with Australia, Canada, Russia and South Africa... 

Now I'm not saying this will happen. This is kind of a worst of the worst case Scenario (Australia holding up the world economy - lol - although we are one of the few countries to barely feel the GFC ). My POINT, is that China needs a happy USA, and the USA needs a happy China. It's almost like a Mexican standoff in a way. China basically owns America, but without American consumers China will fall apart... and North Korea is just this little thorn in both parties side.


BUT this probably makes no sense because I'm running on no sleep and a long neck of dark beer


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

There is just too much fear/concern of stuff that isn`t happening. I don`t even want to write an essay on why I think that. All I know is that countries neighbouring North Korea are the ones that need to take precaution, not countries on the other side of it. I really don`t know how the US manages to get involved in everything on this planet. I don`t know whats worse, North Korea`s threats or the US coming over to "sort" things out. Enjoy your beer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> There is just too much fear/concern of stuff that isn`t happening. I don`t even want to write an essay on why I think that. All I know is that countries neighbouring North Korea are the ones that need to take precaution, not countries on the other side of it. I really don`t know how the US manages to get involved in everything on this planet. I don`t know whats worse, North Korea`s threats or the US coming over to "sort" things out. Enjoy your beer.


 
I'm not really a big fan of our desire to try and sort out everyone else's problems either. A lot of folks believe that since America is a world power it's our duty to do what we do, but I feel we tend to overstep our boundaries.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm not really a big fan of our desire to try and sort out everyone else's problems either. A lot of folks believe that since America is a world power it's our duty to do what we do, but I feel we tend to overstep our boundaries.


 
Who are you voting for?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2011)

Bad as it sounds I kind of feel like I might not vote this time around.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Bad as it sounds I kind of feel like I might not vote this time around.


 
Why not?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I honestly don't follow the elections or candidates all that well. I'm pretty apathetic bc I feel like they're going to do what they want regardless of what figurehead I ask for.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well I honestly don't follow the elections or candidates all that well. I'm pretty apathetic bc I feel like they're going to do what they want regardless of what figurehead I ask for.


 
I see. I kinda feel the same way about it in my country as well. Oh well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm not really a big fan of our desire to try and sort out everyone else's problems either. A lot of folks believe that since America is a world power it's our duty to do what we do, but I feel we tend to overstep our boundaries.



That's pretty much how the rest of the world feels.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

I don`t know what to say: Kim Jong Il funeral guests to include Japanese magician - latimes.com


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 23, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> I don`t know what to say: Kim Jong Il funeral guests to include Japanese magician - latimes.com


say POOF mother fucker hes gonna make that body ::GASP:: disappear!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> That's pretty much how the rest of the world feels.


 
Yup. I can tell. Some of us don't seem to care, though.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

The late dictator was an avid fan of the 51-year-old performer and had collected videos of all her shows.

For her escape from water in the 1998 show, Kim reportedly ordered that a 2-ton tank be filled with Evian mineral water, worried that North Korean water might damage her skin, according to the South Korean press.

He either had a big crush on her, or she was his mistress. I watching Japanese news and waiting to see if this pops up.


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 26, 2011)

One concern would be that his young son may not be able to bring continued stability.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 26, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> The comic made me laugh, thanks.
> I think your theory is pretty naive. I really don`t know why North Korea would waste their missiles on the US. And for China, do you really think China is that dependent on the US? I really doubt that America can get away from being independent rescource-wise from China. And with China buying so much of the US`s debt. I don`t think China is the one in trouble here.


Its obvious you have no idea how much "debt" china has bought from us. I'll give you a clue, we owe atleast 10 trillion to _ourselves_. The rest is divied up between alot of other countries.

We are the backbone of the world's finances. I dare you to provide proof otherwise.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 27, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Its obvious you have no idea how much "debt" china has bought from us. I'll give you a clue, we owe atleast 10 trillion to _ourselves_. The rest is divied up between alot of other countries.
> 
> We are the backbone of the world's finances. I dare you to provide proof otherwise.


 
1st of all, you should be thankful that other countries are even taking the debt on their shoulders. I don`t see how the US is gonna pay off their debt to countries, when it can`t pay off its own. I am aware with the estimated of the debt, but don`t think the US is gonna remain as the backbone is this state. With every person owing around 50,000 dollars is debt I don`t know if thats really gonna end up well. The problem will arise when the US cannot payback its own debt. The lenders will lose trust, even the people who own debt in the States. Last time I checked China had bought about a trillion+ worth of debt. Although thats smal compared to totall, I think you should know that the interest generated by it, itself is a huge amount. Maybe you should look up the the US govt site for debt, and check Defeat The Debt this out. It really suprises me that you think America will make through this easily, the people there owe more than they can ever pay back, serious ammendments need to be made.


----------

